# Fan Leaves Turning Yellow HELP



## FloydBanks (Apr 26, 2007)

The 2 fan leaves on my little girl are turning yellow, from about halfway, to the tips.  What to do, what to do? nitrogen deficiancy? Should I go to walmart's garden section and see if I can find some plant food high in nitrogen, then dilute it, then give it some to see if it helps?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

No...give it some ph balanced water at room temps and see what happens.


----------



## leelow (Apr 26, 2007)

loosing 2 fans is no big deal.  I would
 - check for pests-
 -treat with ecofriendly pesticide eg. neem oil or safers soap
 -Flush with ph'ed water- whenever in doubt flush with good water
 -resume feeding and watering schedule- if neccesary reduce nutes
 -use product such as revive from AN- replenishes deficiancey's very well
 -repeat flush if neccesary(cold or hot water will damage-keep at 60 degrees or so)
 -Give lots of love
 -enjoy your grow


----------



## FloydBanks (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to purchase a PH test kit tomorrow to check my water.  I've just been using tap water... I havn't added any nutes besides whatever's in the MG already.  I'll check the water, and if it's askew, I'll flush it tomorrow and see how it goes.
And leelow, losing two fan leaves is huge when that's more or less all that's on the plant LOL.  There's 2 fan leaves, and 2 small normal leaves.


----------



## leelow (Apr 26, 2007)

flush and revive.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 26, 2007)

yellow leaves could be watering too much or too little , best too water till it comes out the pot at the bottom then leave it for a couple to 3days till next water


----------



## FloydBanks (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I've been waiting ~3 days inbetween waterings for the last 4 waterings, so I don't think I'm doing it too much, but who knows, it's never been droopy.


----------



## FloydBanks (Apr 28, 2007)

I moved it closer to the lights last night, checked it this morning, it's all shrivled up and light brown. i think i comitted murder lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 28, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> I moved it closer to the lights last night, checked it this morning, it's all shrivled up and light brown. i think i comitted murder lol.


You drowned it. Here is a wealth of very reliable grow info-http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.html In it it says you should never flush a soil grow because you could drown it.


----------



## FloydBanks (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't drown it... I cooked it.


----------

